# PGS Array CGH Testing, Anyone had this done?



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello Everyone,  

I have recently completed my first IVF cycle. It will be part of an embryo banking plan, where I will do IVF a couple times in the hopes of building up a number of eggs for a FET later.

This past weekend I had egg collection and they managed to collect 12 eggs, of which 10 fertilised.

I will be getting a call tomorrow to tell me how things progressed and what they were able to freeze.

I am 44 and will be 45 later this year. Because of my age and my poor ovarian reserve, I am very worried about aneuploidy.

Although the embryologist has told me that all embryos are of good quality and progressing as they should, the risk of chromosomal abnormality is very high for my age group.

I found out that my clinic can have PGS Array CGH screening tests done.

I wanted to know if anyone has had these tests and what were the results? Was the test helpful? About how much did it cost?

I would love to hear your stories, advice, suggestions, etc.

big hugs  

yx


----------



## Bec74star (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi, 
I had a Skype consult yesterday with a clinic in Alicante. The Dr basically recommended I do the same thing. Do two cycles and bank the  embryos, so they can do PGD testing on them and choose the best quality embryos to put back in. To be honest at first I thought it was a way to make extra money out our me. I'm 40 years old and this is my last shot. We can't keep riding the ivf train. I have since read up on Fet and PGD and can't seem to find any reason not to do them. I would really love to know how you get on. Good luck


----------



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

Bec74star

thanks for your reply!

i spoke to the embryologist at the time of the cycle in my last post and, while they offer it, i did not feel like it was something that my clinic did often. in the end, the embryologist recommended we trying to go for blast. so out of the 10, i ended up with 2 frozen blasts. i now have a day 5 and a day 6.

i know so little about the ccs (pgs) tests that i am not sure if it's now too late? i would have thought we would have tried the test on day 3, but i don't know…. i was hoping someone who had done this might be able to help.

i think it can be quite expensive, but when i think of the alternative it just makes so much sense.

if we test before et then we know that we are putting back embryos that have a much much better chance of developing into a healthy baby. not testing offers a higher likelihood of a bfn, and if we do have a bfp, then there is the worry of miscarriage. it won't give me better embryos but it means we won't be wasting time and money on et that is almost certain to fail.

and if it's impossible for me at my age to make an euploid embryo, then it means i will be thinking sooner about donor eggs.

embryo banking and ccs testing seems to be a real trend in the USA. so I am wondering if it will become more prevalent here in the UK soon.

i had another cycle after the one mentioned in my previous post. it was cancelled because i was not responding to the drugs.

i go for a baseline scan tomorrow, so we will see if we will start again or have a rest month.

if i will be starting again, i will be more strong about asking about the ccs testing and i will let you know what i find out.

i really hope things work out for you in alicante! all of this can be so stressful sad and hard. i wish you all the strength and hope to carry you through!

big hugs

yo


----------



## 2Buttons (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi yoyobella, I banked 2 cycles and did a third fresh, then cgh on all 13 embryos day 3.  1 in 4 came back as normal which is bang on the chart for my age 35/36. Ultimately we transferred 2 of these. 

U can test on day 5 and freeze the good embryos for FET if u prefer (some foreign clinics can do same day results), this is more accurate but u run the risk of losing them in the thaw. Ur clinic will prob have a preference for day 3 or 5 based on their own success rates for doing the biopsy.

At the lister, it's one price for like 8/9 embryos then another chunk for any above that. Roughly we paid 2500 - expensive! But useful. 

This cycle we did the embryoscope £750 which watches the embryos v closely for normal cell division. I think this is almost as good as the cgh and much more cost effective.

Good luck xx


----------



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

Dear 2Buttons,

Thank you so much for your reply!! It's really helpful.

i have had a look through your personal info at the bottom of your reply and it looks like you have been through so much!!

Can i ask you what the numbers that look like they should be dates mean? (example: IMSI #3 Jun13 Lister, 10/10/10). 

I have been trying to find out more about pgs tests on my own. Most of the info I have found is from US sights.

I will be speaking to my dr today about whether we will be going ahead this month with another medicated cycle. If we do I will be asking him lots of questions about pgs testing.

I will post anything i find out in the hope that it helps someone else.

i really hope the embryoscope works for you! let us know how it goes.

yo

x


----------

